

Google To Acquire fflick For $10 Million - lachyg
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/google-to-acquire-fflick-for-10-million/

======
jazzychad
No way... I should have kept FlixPulse alive for a bit longer. Oh well,
execution and all that...

------
stefanobernardi
On another note, are those TC interstitials new? AOL is really messing up with
them.

~~~
sewerhorse
Thank god for google reader.

------
bpeters
Money flows like wine in the valley

~~~
lachyg
Agreed. I thought this was crazy, must be a talent acquisition.

~~~
robryan
Yeah, good fit, plenty of sentiment analysis to be done at Google. I guess
when you have as much money as they do you can afford this kind of outlay to
avoid some of the hit and miss of hiring the positions normally.

------
Tichy
I like it, and I wonder how it works? I mean how can it be so fast? Do you
think they have access to the Firehose? My results were pretty instants, and I
think it would have taken longer to get all the tweets of all the people I
follow from Twitter.

~~~
antidaily
Just noticed that - it's definitely faster than I expected. No spinner.gif
waiting.

------
minalecs
From what I can figure out the sentiment analysis engine, looks through the
people you're following on twitter and sees what movies they've talked about,
and compares that against movie ratings and possibly overall number of tweets,
to recommend you a movie ? Anyone else have any other insights.

~~~
Tichy
I think it simply matches tweets with movie titles. For example in my timeline
somebody is saying "What's I'm getting from @t's TRON tweets is that I should
skip the movie and instead play the game and read the graphic novel.", which
fflick translates (wrongly) to the movie "play the game".

------
thisisblurry
I was really hoping that that headline said Flickr when I first glanced at it.

~~~
loewenskind
Why on earth would you want Flickr to be bought by Google? Do you want one
public company to own the whole Internet?

------
elvirs
congrats to Kevin Rose :)

~~~
mdwrigh2
The team is comprised of ex-Digg staff, not Kevin Rose himself.

~~~
marchustvedt
While it doesn't list it in crunchbase, I believe Kevin is an angel on this
one

~~~
mdwrigh2
I actually looked before I posted, but couldn't find anything about it :-)

But I'd believe it.

~~~
elvirs
looks like some people here walk around and downvote anything they dont like.

